# 24 Zoll Rahmen zum Aufbauen



## tripelx (4. November 2008)

Hallo

ich möchte für Junior ein 24 Zoll MTB aufbauen, welches ca. 10 bis 10,5 Kg schwer ist.
Ich musste feststellen, dass die Serien-Bikes der Hersteller zwischen 12 bis 15 kg betragen. Das ist ja mehr als mein eigenes Bike und daher inakzeptabel.!!! 
*Daher wende ich mich an Euch. Kennt jemand einen Hersteller, der kindergerechte 24 Zoll-Rahmen verkauft?* 

Ich will dann den Rahmen mit einer Starrgabel und mit noch vorhandenen Teilen von mir aufbauen. 

Ich habe bereits bei Cube nachgefragt, aber die Wechsel bei einem Rahmendefekt das ganze Fahrrad aus. Es kommt sie günstiger.

Ich erwarte von Euch viele Ideen und Zuschriften. Danke Tripelx.


----------



## chris5000 (4. November 2008)

Wie groß ist "Junior" denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripelx (4. November 2008)

Hallo Chris5000,

Junior ist zur Zeit 125 cm. Das Rad sollte aber erst im Frühjahr 2009 fertig sein. Bis dahin  wächst er vielleicht 1 bis 2 cm.


----------



## chowi (5. November 2008)

Inner Bucht schwimmt gerade ein Cube 240...

Kaufen, Entkernen, Aufbauen...

Gruß chowi


----------



## dubbel (5. November 2008)

tripelx schrieb:


> Ich musste feststellen, dass die Serien-Bikes der Hersteller zwischen 12 bis 15 kg betragen. Das ist ja mehr als mein eigenes Bike und daher inakzeptabel.!!!



mit was für nem rad bist du als kind denn rumgefahren? 
was hat's gewogen? 
hat dich das gestört?


----------



## chowi (5. November 2008)

Alter, kuckst du hier...


http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=5419&osCsid=pn0os6qp9okvcnn8775muj5qn6

Gruß chowi


----------



## tripelx (5. November 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> mit was für nem rad bist du als kind denn rumgefahren?
> was hat's gewogen?
> hat dich das gestört?



Ich habe keine Ahnung, was du für ein Jahrgang hast, aber als Kind bin ich auch ohne Federgabel zurecht gekommen. Auch die Fahrräder waren viel einfacher aufgebaut und daher auch nicht so schwer.


----------



## tripelx (5. November 2008)

Hey Chowi

danke Weltklasse!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2008)

www.gmpbikes.com

das FDT in 24 zoll.


----------



## andre67 (20. November 2008)

Mein Tip KTM Wilde Thing 
www.KTM-bikes.at 
O. www.tretmuehle-herdecke.de


----------



## tripelx (21. November 2008)

Hallo andre67

Tolles Bike, aber gibt es das KTM auch nur als Rahmen-Kit? Ich möchte ja etwas Aufbauen und nicht ab der Stange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre67 (21. November 2008)

Ja ich denke schon.
Kann ich am Montag in erfahrung bringen.


----------



## tripelx (21. November 2008)

wäre Klasse, wenn es den Rahmen einzeln gäbe. Mir gefällt das Bike nämlich.
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. November 2008)

Hallo,

Ich weiss selbst noch aus meiner Kindheit, dass man gerne Vollbremsungen macht als Kind, am liebsten im Sand, sodass es richtig staubt  Schnell sind da die Reifen dahin...

Ich hÃ¤tte noch 2 gebrauchte, jedoch gut profilierte Maxxis MÃ¤ntel zu verkaufen, es sind ganz einfache, in 1,9Zoll, wenn ich mich recht entsinne... fÃ¼r 10â¬ + Versand wechseln sie den Besitzer, ich kann damit nix anfangen... bei Interesse bitte PM


----------



## andre67 (24. November 2008)

Jau 
den Rahmen kann ich auch einzeln als E-Teil bekommen. 

KTM Wilde Thing 24 modell 09


----------



## kimkra (24. November 2008)

andre67 schrieb:


> Jau
> den Rahmen kann ich auch einzeln als E-Teil bekommen.
> 
> KTM Wilde Thing 24 modell 09



was kostet er dann incl. Dämpfer und wo kann man ihn bekommen ?

kimkra


----------



## andre67 (24. November 2008)

Der KTM Wilde Thing 24" kostet 185,00â¬ ohne Gabel

lieferbar sofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimkra (24. November 2008)

andre67 schrieb:


> Der KTM Wilde Thing 24" kostet 185,00 ohne Gabel
> 
> lieferbar sofort



danke für die Info, was kostet denn der SHORTY 24" incl. Dämpfer ?

kimkra


----------



## andre67 (24. November 2008)

Shorty 24"  ist auf absehbare Zeit nicht lieferbar da es sich für KTM um ein neues Modell handelt.
KTM bietet diese Rahmen nicht als Kit an.

Der Wilde Thing ist shon länger im Programm und als Ersatzteil lieferbar in kleiner Stückzahl.


----------



## kimkra (25. November 2008)

andre67 schrieb:


> Shorty 24"  ist auf absehbare Zeit nicht lieferbar da es sich für KTM um ein neues Modell handelt.
> KTM bietet diese Rahmen nicht als Kit an.
> 
> Der Wilde Thing ist shon länger im Programm und als Ersatzteil lieferbar in kleiner Stückzahl.



schade, melde dich mal bitte wenn er lieferbar ist.

kimkra


----------



## andy2 (7. Januar 2009)

nur mal so nebenbei wenn er 125 ist dann ist das 24 zoll noch zu gross


----------



## tripelx (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo andy2, wieso sollte ich Junior ein Bike aufbauen, dass ihm zu klein   ist  

Er fährt seit einem Monat mit einem 24 Zoll. Es kommt eben auf den Rahmen an. Zum Beispiel mit dem Cube Team 240 und ein paar Parts Änderungen kann er auch mit 125 cm schon mit einem 24 Zoll herumfahren 

Ihm machte es auf jedenfalls mit dem 24 Zoll mehr Spass als mit einem kleinen 20 Zoll, da er besser mitfahren und auch mehr Gänge zur Verfügung hat. Das Gewicht des Bike habe ich mit ein paar vorhanden Parts nach unten gedrückt. 

Somit ist mein Ziel erreicht, er bewegt sich in der Natur und hat Spass. 

PS: Habe ein gebrachtes Wheeler Junior 24 Zoll im Internet erworben und umgebaut.

Gruss Tripelx


----------



## andy2 (13. Januar 2009)

naja ich unterstelle dir mal einfach das du zu wenig ahnung von der materie hast um das ganze wirklich beurteilen zu koennen.

er kann damit rumfahren das stellt auch niemand in frage das ist auch nicht der punkt der liegt naemlich an der stelle an der man fragt kann er es immer beherrschen entsprchen die rahmenproportionen die laengen und hoehen seinen massen, meine tochter ist 126 und mit 20 zoll vollauf zufrieden und wettbewerbsfaehig und ob sie mitkommen oder nicht liegt doch nur an den eltern. man muss sich an die kids anpassen und nicht die kids an einen selbst. aber die diskussion hatte ich glaube ich schon an die hundertmal mit eltern die ihren kindern das bike schon passend geredet haben.


----------



## tripelx (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo Andy2

wie du vielleicht schon bemerkt hast gibt es Menschen mit langen und kurzen Beinen, mit langen und kurzen Oberkörpern. Das ist auch so bei Kindern. Es gibt auch Bike mit div. Rahmengeometrien. Mein Liteville hat sicher eine andere Geometrie als dein Merlin. Ebenso hat ein Trek oder Gary Fisher mit der Genessis - Geometrie wieder eine andere Oberrohlänge.
Ich frage mich nun, wie willst Du das so Pauschal beurteilen, dass ein 24 Zoll für mein Junior zu gross ist? Du kennst mein Junior nicht und hast auch das aufgebaute Rad nicht gesehen.

Junior ist übrigens erst im September 2008 fünf Jahre alt geworden, ist aber schon 125 cm gross. Er ist bereits bevor er drei Jahre alt war, auch schon ohne Stützräder herumgefahren. Ich musste ihn dabei gar nicht motivieren. Es kam alles von ihm selbst. Was will ich damit aussagen. Es gibt keine 08/15 Kinder. Jedes Kind ist in der Entwicklung anders. 

Ich bitte dich, wenn du etwas konstruktives zu dem Fred beitragen willst, dann mach es doch. Aber nicht mit so unqualifizierten Aussagen.

Ach übrigens, als gelernter Zweiradmechaniker bezweifle ich, dass ich zu wenig Ahnung von der Materie habe.  

Gruss Tripelx


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Januar 2009)

... cool down, das gegenseitige in frage stellen von kompetenzen ist, mit verlaub, einfach nur peinlich. es soll auch bäcker geben, die von fahrradtechnik mehr verstehen wie der der gemeine zweiradmechaniker meister  nur so zum nachdenken ... 

also konzentriert euch aufs wesentliche.


----------



## andy2 (14. Januar 2009)

lol flo du bist so diplomatisch.

nur kurz dazu lange beine langer oberkoerper alles schoen und gut jeder ist anders, was aber nichts daran aendert das er nur 125 gross ist und irgendwo ob oben oder unten ein stueck fehlen wird. und das ganze einfach von der laenge und den massen her zu unhandlich ist geometrie hin oder her die raeder sind halt einfach 24 zoll, und ich denke der beitrag war durchaus konstruktiv. ich kenne mich mit kids nunmal recht gut aus und mit fahrraedern ebenso, und habe die erfahrung machen muessen das die eltern damit ihren kindern selten einen gefallen tun. 10 kilo, setz das doch mal in relation zum koerpergewicht, ich schaetze mal um 25 kilo wenn er kraeftig ist 30 ein erwachsener liegt im bereich des 2 bis 3 fachen dessen, also stell dir mal vor du muesstest ein 25 kilo bike durch die gegend fahren. ganz zu schweigen das die muskelsruktur und der aufbau bei kindern ganz anders sind als bei erwachsenen. ich hoffe das war konstruktiv genug


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Januar 2009)

... danke, ich weiss ist schliesslich eine meiner kernkompetenzen.

btt, einer urväter des mountainbikens in europa, butch gaudy, hat seit jahren ein 20" für die 5 -9 jährigen im programm. 








aus genau den von andy genannten gründen. 

*o-ton butch g. bei velo.com*
Das Modell MOSKITO ist ein echtes Mountain Bike für Kinder zwischen 5 und 9 Jahren.
Das Bike wurde in Zusammenarbeit mit Biker Daddys entwickelt, die alle dasselbe Problem hatten. Sie selbst trainierten auf leichten, schönen Super-Bikes aus Aluminium, und für die Kids gab es nur schwere Kinder Velos aus Stahl mit Stützrädern, die meistens schwerer waren als das Edel-Bike vom Papa. Zum Vergleich: Das vergleichbare 20-Zoll GLOBI Kindervelo wiegt über 14 kg und ein normales Racing-Montain-Bike wiegt ca. 10 kg.
Das MOSKITO ist in 4 Farben erhältlich: Feuerwehr-Rot, Gibeli-Gelb, Meer-Blau und Raben-Schwarz. Selbstverständlich sind alle Farben pulverbeschichtet. Beschichtungen sind robuster als Nasslackierungen.
In Produktion seit 1997.​
wiegt ca. 8kg

etwas vereinfacht steht dahinter "kinder spielen" und brauchen aus meiner erfahrung (eigenes kind und kunden) ein bike mit dem sie "spielen", bzw. spielerisch umgehen können. und da ist grundsätzlich kleiner und leichter besser wie grösser.

meine kurze (jetzt 145cm/ca. 40kg/10j. ) fährt hoch zufrieden mit ihrem 24er scott. 
der wunsch nach 'nem "richtigen" mtb kam auf, weil viele klassenkameradInnen nach den sommerferien auf 26" unterwegs waren. eine probefahrt auf dem, von der or-länge fast passendem, voodoo meiner frau hat sie sehr schnell bekehrt. scotty 24" wiegt aktuell 7kg, der 26er xs voodoo rund 9kg. am meisten gestört hat sie das "unhandliche" durch die grossen räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripelx (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo Floibex

danke für deinen konstruktiven Beitrag. Ich habe den Fred gestartet, weil ich keine Stangenware und kein Bike mit 14 Kg wollte. Ich habe das Bike umgebaut  und wenn es fertig ist wird es um 10 kg schwer sein (mit Federgabel) Mit einer Starrgabel komme ich unter 10 Kg. Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf wenn du sagst es geht um das "spielerische" Erlernen und Erfahren bei Kindern. 

Das alte 20 Zoll Bike (Cube Team 200) war sicher noch ein halbes Jahr gegangen, aber er sass nicht mehr gut darauf daher bin ich auf 24 Zoll umgestiegen. Der Vorteil des 24 Zoll und den grössern Laufrädern muss ich glaub nicht erläutern.


@andy2 
Hast du auch etwas zum Thema "24 Zoll Rahmen zum Aufbauen" beizutragen? Bis jetzt habe ich ausser deiner Kritik, dass mein Junior zu klein für eine 24 Zoll ist, nichts von dir gelesen.

Ich bin sehr offen für Kritik, aber gemotze kann ich mir sparen. 

@Floibex
Mir schein, dass auf dem letzten Bild das Bike meiner Tochter etwas zu klein ist oder täuscht es mit dem Blickwinkel des Bildes.

Gruss Tripelx


----------



## andre67 (14. Januar 2009)

Da hast du recht aber sollte der Zwiradmechaniker Vielleicht gleich Brötchen Backen ( kleiner Spasssssss ) leider hast du recht.


----------



## andy2 (15. Januar 2009)

ja ich habe etwas beigetragen naemlich das du ihm lieber ein 20 zoll aufegbaut haettest aber du bist ja scheinbar sehr beratungsresistent deswegen, 10 kg und 125 gross super das ist ja wie perfekt fuer ihn, vorsicht sarkasmus und es ist durchaus auch kritik wenn man deine entscheidung in frage stellt 24 zoll zu nehmen anstatt noch eine weile bei 20 zoll zu bleiben,


----------



## tripelx (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Andy2

Das ist aber nicht viel was du beigetragen hast. 
Du stellst nur eine Behauptung in den Raum.

Wie hast du es für dein Kind gemacht und warum? Auf was beruhen sich deine "Fachkenntnisse". Das wäre für mich etwas konstruktives. 

Aber so, wie soll ich dich um himmelswillens Ernst nehmen? 

*Also bleib beim Thema und trage etwas geschneites dazu bei.
*
PS: Du kannst das Zitat von Nietzsche auffassen wie du willst. 

Lieber nichts wissen, als Vieles halb wissen! 
Lieber ein Narr sein auf eigene Faust, 
als ein Weiser nach fremdem Gutdünken!

von Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## andy2 (15. Januar 2009)

ich habe ueber 10 jahre raeder verkauft und davon einige mit eigenem laden ich weiss wovon ich rede. ich habe 2 freunde mit eigenem laden zusaetzlich habe ich 2 kinder und eine menge anderer freunde mit kindern alle in dem alter und punktum kein kind das ich mit 125 gesehen habe passt wirklich auf ein 24 zoll rad und schongarnicht wenn es 10 kilo wiegt. beide meiner kinder konnten radfahren noch bevor sie trocken waren und fahren auch schon fuer ihr alter lange strecken. 
du magst schrauben koennen aber das bedeutet noch lange nicht das du etwas von ergonomie, geometrie hebelwirkungen und koerperkraeften usw verstehst. aber da lasse ich dir dein zitat du bist wohl gern der narr auf eigene faust.

alles was ich beigetragen habe war auesserst konstruktiv und an dieser stelle auch angebracht. wenn du der meinung bist das es passt dann wird es schon passen. wenn der flo und ich der meinung sind es passt nicht dann wird da wohl etwas dran sein, da auch der gute flo noch mehr als ich ahnung von der materie hat.


----------



## saturno (15. Januar 2009)

tripelx schrieb:


> Hallo Andy2
> 
> Das ist aber nicht viel was du beigetragen hast.
> Du stellst nur eine Behauptung in den Raum.
> ...




was geht denn hier mal wieder ab???? seid doch freundlich zueinander, das jahr ist doch erst 15 tage alt.


----------



## mäxx__ (16. Januar 2009)

So, ich wollte euch auch was zeigen.
Mein Sohn hat im April 2008, mit 7 Jahren bei einer Größe von 137cm und ca. 27 kg Gewicht sein neues 24" Bike bekommen.

Der Umstieg von 20" auf 24" war nötig, da er mittlerweile, nach Ausnutzen von Sattelstangenhöhe, Sattel-nach-hinten-schieben und Vorbaulänge ändern wie der sprichwörtliche "Affe auf dem Schleifstein" saß 

Wir fahren viel Touren und Trails auch in den Alpen; besonders bei längeren Anstiegen fährt er jetzt viel leichter rauf und bergab hat er auch das Bike unter Kontrolle.
Auf dem Bild sieht man aber, dass der Sattel noch etwas weiter unten sitzt als es mittlerweile der Fall ist.

Am Wochenende sind wir eine erste kurze Tour gefahren und nachdem der junge Mann auf 141cm "hochgeschossen" ist, musste natürlich auch der Sattel weiter rauf.
Er fährt mittlerweile ein gutes Tempo, und ist wie wild drauf endlich wieder in den Bergen zu biken.


----------



## saturno (16. Januar 2009)

mäxx schrieb:


> So, ich wollte euch auch was zeigen.
> Mein Sohn hat im April 2008, mit 7 Jahren bei einer Größe von 137cm und ca. 27 kg Gewicht sein neues 24" Bike bekommen.
> 
> Der Umstieg von 20" auf 24" war nötig, da er mittlerweile, nach Ausnutzen von Sattelstangenhöhe, Sattel-nach-hinten-schieben und Vorbaulänge ändern wie der sprichwörtliche "Affe auf dem Schleifstein" saß
> ...



schönes bike, da kann er stolz sein der nachwuchs. nur die pedale mit plastickörper würde ich ihm gegen schöne leichte alupedal tauschen.


----------



## tripelx (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Mäxx

Klasse Bike. 

Habe ich das richtig gesehen. Du hast eine Magura-Bremse am Bike verbaut? Wie sind deine Erfahrung damit. Kommt Junior damit gut zurecht?

Ist das Gewicht mit oder ohne Magura-Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (19. Januar 2009)

Also das Bike habe ich gebraucht so wie es hier zu sehen ist gekauft.
Das Gewicht ist aktuell mit HS33.
Florian kommt sehr gut damit zurecht; er hat sich langsam rangetastet und "beherrscht" sein Radl ganz gut.
Der Vorbesitzer hat beim Kauf gleich die V-Brake austauschen lassen.

Ich habe auch lange nach einem Rad gesucht, mit dem es unserem Junior Spass macht (weil leicht) mit auf Tour zu gehen.
In der Bucht habe ich es dann für 620.-  erstanden, mit reichlich Zubehör.


----------



## lekanteto (8. September 2010)

chowi schrieb:


> Alter, kuckst du hier...
> 
> 
> http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=5419&osCsid=pn0os6qp9okvcnn8775muj5qn6
> ...



Weiß jemand, wieviel der wiegt?


----------



## lekanteto (8. September 2010)

andre67 schrieb:


> Jau
> den Rahmen kann ich auch einzeln als E-Teil bekommen.
> 
> KTM Wilde Thing 24 modell 09



Wieviel wiegt der Rahmen denn?


----------



## BikerDad (9. September 2010)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieviel der wiegt?



Das sind ziemlich genau 1615 gramm mit Schaltauge und Cantsockeln. Habe mir den Rahmen vor ca. 2 Monaten gekauft und er wartet nun auf einen Aufbau.

MfG Dirk


----------



## ZeFlo (17. September 2010)

in der bucht schwimmt gerade ein 24er ghost rum.

ciao
flo


----------

